# Red splotches + chewing skin? Mites?



## formonsiuer (Dec 9, 2011)

Winkle bit his toe pretty badly a few days ago and was walking weird. The walk subsided (I don't think wobbly hedgehog syndrome) but today I woke up to find his whole bottom half looked like this....red splotches. It goes from his privates to his butt....the rest of him is fine. Tummy too. It looks to me like he bit at them so I'm hearing this might be mites.

Thoughts? I'm gonna call the vet but this vet always needs med recommendations cuz he's not familiar with hedgehogs (best I'm able to do on quick notice). I have oatmeal bath, would that help? Should I wash his bedding (I just washed it)? For the record nothing else is different in his routine...no new soap, food, places, anything so I'm thinking not allergies.

I appreciate any help.

(FYI I put some ointment on the bites so that's why it looks wet...y)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ouch...! That looks painful, poor guy. 

I'm not sure if it might be mites or not...I can't say I've ever seen something like this on the forum (to my memory), but I suppose it's possible. If it's mites, make sure you only treat with Revolution - do not let the vet give Ivermectin. It can be easily overdosed, which is deadly. Revolution is much harder to overdose and much safer.

Another possibility, though I'm not really sure, is that it's irritation from skin rubbing? He looks like he's overweight, and I know that can be a common problem for overweight or obese hedgies. Hopefully someone with more knowledge/experience, like Nancy, will be along with some suggestions and advice soon.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If it were mites, you would be seeing signs of it other places as well. It looks to me like an allergic reaction or irritation from urine. You mention washing bedding so I assume he'es not on shavings or carefresh or a loose type of bedding that can cause allergic reactions. Has it been really hot? Possibly a heat rash.


----------



## formonsiuer (Dec 9, 2011)

Hmm well he can curl in a full ball so I haven't thought he was overweight. He doesn't get too many treats.

It is hot here but I try to keep the temperature in his room about 72 degrees. He pees on paper towels (same brand as always) and has a fluff bed and such...nothing new.

The pee thing is interesting...he hasn't seemed to go more or less or any change in urine/poop. No change in diet.

What happened was last night, like 12 hours or so before this pic, he had a small little blotchy on the side where his quills start. It was so small I figured it was just a little ouchy. Then this morning this was drastically more. I did give him an oatmeal bath and lotion and ointment.

Nothing is different in his diet, actions, cage...so I'm really at a loss here. The vet here as I said will help when I can guide him but I'm not able to get him to someone who can look at it and go 'o got it'...that's a 4 hour roundtrip.

And of course I feel terrible for him, I want him to get better. He's my babyface and I don't want him to be in pain. I did try calling the emergency vet in town and they refused to treat hedgehogs, said they know nothing. Their the only vet open til Tuesday and the vet I already have is as good as I'm gonna get here.

I welcome any tips.

Oh this too! Last Saturday is when I did the wash. Same soap, same everything. That night he chewed his what would be equivalent of his pointer claw (you can see it in the pic). He has never chewed his claws and I opted not to clip them Friday, when his bath was. So why he did that I have no clue. I'm sure this is all related but I don't know how.

He had a mites brush once but it was really...mundane compared to this. Revolution I know! Thanks!


----------



## formonsiuer (Dec 9, 2011)

If it is an allergic reaction...what would you guys advise? As I said I can't think of anything new. I guess I'd appreciate any info on treatment of that as well as urine irritation.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Allergies can take time to happen so even though the laundry detergent never bothered him before, it may still be the issues. By chance is it a new bottle? Sometimes companies change the product without telling. You can try rewashing his bedding and double rinse. 

I'd try bathing him again using just water or swish some oatmeal in a sock in the water to help sooth the area.


----------



## formonsiuer (Dec 9, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Allergies can take time to happen so even though the laundry detergent never bothered him before, it may still be the issues. By chance is it a new bottle? Sometimes companies change the product without telling. You can try rewashing his bedding and double rinse.
> 
> I'd try bathing him again using just water or swish some oatmeal in a sock in the water to help sooth the area.


Thanks. Well its Woolite and I've been using it for all laundry for almost 10 years. I'm not aware of any reformulations. He had a bit of wet chicken food he's had before like a week and a half ago, then a small smidgen of pumpkin pie filling maybe 3 days ago. That one had me wondering but it was the same kind he's had for 3 years and he only gets it very sparingly in small amounts (my mother buys it to treat him from Costco).

So maybe the pie...he had like half a thumb size of it. If it were that...how long til the splotches go down? He obviously won't be having it again now. How does one watch to make sure its not getting worse/it is getting better?

I really appreciate all this thanks!


----------



## formonsiuer (Dec 9, 2011)

Night update: it was way worse last night say 12 hours after this post. Just absolutely baffled by the what I wondered if its a new allergy to neosporin knock off. Its the same (normal, not pain free) tube I've used for almost a year and he's never had a bad reaction to it before but this rash could definitely be related to trying to treat his bad toe with it, then exacerbated because I put some on the rash. Hitting on this idea I gave him different bedding and another oatmeal bath.

I tried changing both his bedding and dif cage and dif location but he didn't like that at all...and figuring stressing him out wouldn't help I caved and put him back in his cage but with new unused bedding.

At 7am I got some children's benadryl for him and as no one gave the dosing I did a really small amount (half a ml tops). The rash is still there but for the first time it doesn't seem worse. I'm going to wash his bedding and no more neosporin and keep him on the meds (not that that's very fun mind you, he's worse then a toddler with meds) til either its drastically improved or there is no more improvement and time for Revolution.


----------



## formonsiuer (Dec 9, 2011)

Update (dunno how to change the title but if Nancy would like to would be good for future people having this issue): bedding removed as well as neosporin, plus benadryl for kids...he's doing a lot better. There was splotches last night but today its just on the bottom of his butt (where his quills start). Giving him medicine has been as fun as one would imagine but I followed the directions on the forum about a drop on his nose and it did work.

I'm gonna give him meds til the rest of the rash goes...I'm doing about a cap full (not the little med cup but the actual cap) feeling that's a small enough amount.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm glad he'es doing better and hopefully the rash will soon be all gone. 

I can change the title. What would you like it changed to?


----------



## formonsiuer (Dec 9, 2011)

Nancy said:


> I'm glad he'es doing better and hopefully the rash will soon be all gone.
> 
> I can change the title. What would you like it changed to?


Well I was going to say allergic reaction but right now he's off to the vet, how ill he is I think it was a heart attack. Considering how well he was doing last night last time he had meds I don't think these 3 things (allergic reaction, meds, sudden grave illness, etc) are necessarily related so I'll leave that up to you; if my advice and actions were correct feel free to change it, but I messed up best to delete this.

I don't expect him to make it through the day :'(


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

hope he's ok


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh no! :-(


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry! That's terrible.  Best wishes.


----------



## formonsiuer (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I believe it was a heart attack because he went from perfectly fine to a scream and trouble breathing. I had to put him to sleep. My heart is broken. He was 5 going on 6, but yeah there's always that fear it could have been related to this. Considering he went from well to sudden intense illness I'm thinking not but I still feel awful.


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

<hugs>


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## formonsiuer (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious angel.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Hugs


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  *HUGS*


----------

